# Recommendations for a Nano Cube



## BarryH (12 Jan 2020)

After many years keeping fancy goldfish and recently having enjoyed setting up two spare tanks with plants, I'd now like to set up some kind of Nano Cube tank for a Betta. Probably about 30 litres.

If it's at all possible, I'd like to buy a complete unit, tank, filter, light and heater. Can anyone recommend such a complete set up at all?


----------



## dw1305 (12 Jan 2020)

Hi all, 





BarryH said:


> If it's at all possible, I'd like to buy a complete unit, tank, filter, light and heater. Can anyone recommend such a complete set up at all?


The Dennerle 30L Nano Cube is quite nice. You can get a complete set up with filter, light etc., but I'm not sure that it comes with a heater

I think they are about £125 as a set-up. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Harry H (12 Jan 2020)

Did you check your local fish shop? There are many brands out there which has very similar products. 

If you want to high end, then you can try to find a EA300, I heard that they are not being produced anymore tho. You still need to buy your own light, filter and heater.

Not sure where you are, I have a 30cm cube you can have, nothing fancy, but would do the job.


----------



## GHNelson (12 Jan 2020)

Hagen Fluval Flex...34 Litre!
No heater included....but there is space next to the filter compartment!
Filter is not adjustable



 
hoggie


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (12 Jan 2020)

I second Dennerle, nice design and well made.


----------



## BarryH (12 Jan 2020)

Thanks for all the help and the great suggestion. I'll have a look at the Dennerle. My local fish shops are mainly garden centres but Pro Shrimp UK are not to far away in the Mansfield area and I know they stock some Dennerle products.


----------



## Kalum (12 Jan 2020)

Aqua one, fluval and dennerle as above are probably the main all in ones to look at

Not what you asked but it might be worth considering a 45P or similar tank with a HOB and internal heater as it will give you more freedom with scapes in the future (having had a couple all in ones in the past and moving to a 45P and flexi nano now myself)


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (13 Jan 2020)

The Dennerle 60L Nano is obviously twice the volume but only 8cm longer both ways on the base, just a thought.


----------



## Sergey (13 Jan 2020)

As an alternative to Dennerle NanoCubes (which are great, no doubt), you can check out Aquael Shrimp Set 2. For a slightly bigger option, they recently started a new line, Fish & Shrimp Duo (https://www.aquael-aquarium.co.uk/produkty/aquaristics/nowosci-en/shrimp-set-duo/), but I don't know if they're in the shops yet. A plus for Aquael is that they also produce cabinets for their nano tanks.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (13 Jan 2020)

The thing that attracted me to my first Nano cube was the lack of joins on the front due to the rounded corners. There is a guy in the US that makes mitred corner tanks but I don’t think they’re available over here.


----------



## LouisGenin (13 Jan 2020)

All pond solutions have a rimless optiwhite 30cm cube for £25. Not sure on the quality though 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (13 Jan 2020)

Not all “optiwhite” is created equal 

Silicon work/glass finish tends to be obvious when looking at the tanks in shops, glass clarity is less obvious as most shops won’t have ADA, UNS, (both these companies offer top quality glass and construction, and a version including filtration), and various brands on display 

Fluval Flex is a fun AIO kit (pump usually has a switch which allows some adjustment of flow) though Spec 19 is better quality components and much higher light 

Rounded corners, curved/bowed glass fronts cause viewing distortion - which you either like/dislike 

Beta-Acuarios (Filipe Oliveira video from Vivarium 2019)


----------



## Protopigeon (20 Jan 2020)

I have the 60L Dennerle and a Fluval Flex 57L - both would be ideal. Bigger is better for all involved.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (21 Jan 2020)

As an aside, one of the little accessories that works nicely with the rounded corners on the Dennerle Nano’s is their cleaning magnet.

https://dennerle.com/en/products/nano-aquaristic/accessories/nano-alginator-2500

It’s shaped to clean the front corners and slides round them from the sides to the front or vice versa without removing it from the tank. I use mine a couple of times a week to keep the front and sides clean.


----------



## Protopigeon (21 Jan 2020)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> As an aside, one of the little accessories that works nicely with the rounded corners on the Dennerle Nano’s is their cleaning magnet.



That's very useful - I do find the rounded corners more tricky to clean, in the end I bought a large toothbrush style scrubbing brush to do mine. Bit cheaper


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (21 Jan 2020)

I’ve got several cleaning brushes but I leave the cleaning magnet in the tank. This means I can give it a quick clean without removing the cover.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (25 Jan 2020)

LouisGenin said:


> All pond solutions have a rimless optiwhite 30cm cube for £25. Not sure on the quality though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



In a MD Fish tanks video George Farmer was impressed by the silicone work on these given the price point. You won't be getting top quality of course but provided the silicone is ok on such a small tank it shouldn't matter quite so much...


----------

